# DVR 625 sluggish, audio dropping out - after lightning and support call



## josecanuc (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a very annoying problem with my DVR 625 receiver.

Background: We had some storms about a week ago and one day I came home from work to find the "If you want to avoid an extra charge, connect the receiver to a phone line" message. The receiver is connected and has been for a long time, so I figured something must have happed to the phone interface. (I did check the phone jack and cable to make sure I still had a dial tone.)

I called Dish Network tech support and we went through the diagnostic procedures to test the connection, uplug/replug the receiver, etc. Then he told me he was "sending a signal" to my receiver, but didn't say what it was, though I suspect maybe it turned on some debugging or diagnostic logs.

I was told that they will make notes on my account and if I do get the extra fee on my bill, call back and they will replace the receiver.

Before the tech support call, the receiver still operated correctly and all was well except for the daily error message about connecting to the phone line.

After the tech support call, the interface response oh so slowly to commands from the remote or front panel. It can take (really) up to 8 seconds for any response, whether brining up the guide or scrolling up/down in the recorded programs view. Sometimes when watching a recorded program, the audio drops out and/or the picture freezes for a couple of seconds.

I've done the power cycle, and reset the NVRAM to no avail. Software is L417.

Is there any advice I can get on this problem? If I call dish network back, is it likely they will replace the receiver based on this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## bhurmam (Apr 15, 2007)

I can definitely tell you that there is nothing that can be done for your receiver. It was damaged by whatever storm you had, probably surge damage. When I was taking calls I saw this a lot, seems like the modem would get fried and not call out as well as the sluggishness you say. Sometimes it would take well over 10 seconds to change channels, menus, etc. You need to call Dish and have them replace the receiver. This is very common and most CSR's should be aware of it.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

bhurmam said:


> I can definitely tell you that there is nothing that can be done for your receiver. It was damaged by whatever storm you had, probably surge damage. When I was taking calls I saw this a lot, seems like the modem would get fried and not call out as well as the sluggishness you say. Sometimes it would take well over 10 seconds to change channels, menus, etc. You need to call Dish and have them replace the receiver. This is very common and most CSR's should be aware of it.


Correct diagnosis. Replace the rcvr. :icon_cool


----------

